# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم فضلة المني بعد الاغتسال؟

## همام العرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نسأل الله  ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وان ينفعنا بما علمنا 
تكرر السؤال في نفسي لمدة طويلة وبسبب  شواغل الدنيا والتفريط وعدم الإهتمام من جانبي  فكنت أرجا السؤال عنه إلا اني عزمت ان أسال لعل وعسى أعرف الإجابة 
السؤال الأول " بعد الجماع أذهب لأغتسل الغسل الواجب  إلا  أني أجد الماء-ماء الرجل- لا يزال  ينزل مني  فهل انتظر حتى ينقطع عن النزول أم أغتسل ولو بقي ينزل؟
السؤال الثاني " أحيانا أغتسل  وبعد الغسل تنزل بعض البقايا منها ما هو ماء ومنها ما هو وذي او ودي  فهل علي شيء؟

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## همام العرب

يرفع  للأهمية   حفظكم الله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> السؤال الأول " بعد الجماع أذهب لأغتسل الغسل الواجب  إلا  أني أجد الماء-ماء الرجل- لا يزال  ينزل مني  فهل انتظر حتى ينقطع عن النزول أم أغتسل ولو بقي ينزل؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
قال الشيخ الشنقيطي في شرح الزاد (الدرس / 17) ما مفاده إن خرج المني من جماع أو من احتلام ثم تبقى قطرات فيغتسل الرجل، وبعد أن يغتسل إذا بهذه القطرات أو فضلة المني قد نزلت ولو دفقاً، فهل العبرة بالسابق الذي هو الأصل أم العبرة باللاحق؟ 
إن قلتَ: العبرة بالسابق، فإن هذا اللاحق لا يؤثر في إيجاب الغسل، ولذلك قال: التابع تابع، فيعتبر تابعاً لما قبله. 
وإن قلنا: إن العبرة باللاحق؛ فحينئذٍ يجب عليه أن يعيد غسله؛ لأن الحكم مترتب على اللاحق لا على السابق، والصحيح: أن العبرة بالسابق، وأنه إذا اغتسل للأول فلا يجب عليه إعادة الغسل لفضلة المني الباقية التي خرجت بعد غسله، وهو اختيار طائفة، وهو مذهب الحنابلة والمالكية ومن وافقهم. انتهى كلامه.
وسئل في نهاية الدرس (18) من نفس الكتاب: إذا أحدث الشخص أثناء الغسل، هل يعود ويبتدئ من الأول أم يستمر؟ 
فأجاب: إذا أحدث الإنسان أثناء الغسل فحدثه على ضربين: إذا أحدث حدثاً أصغر فإنه لا يؤثر في غسله من الجنابة، ولكن لا يستبيح به الصلاة إلا إذا عمم بدنه بالماء بعد خروج ذلك الخارج، مثال ذلك: لو أن إنساناً -أثناء اغتساله- بعد أن غسل كفيه وتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة وغسل شقه الأيمن خرج منه ريح أو مس فرجه، فحينئذٍ إذا غسل باقي البدن وعمم -بعد انتهائه من الجزء الأيسر- على سائر البدن وتمضمض واستنشق فإنه يجزئه، ويعتبر تعميم البدن بعد خروج الخارج بمثابة الوضوء بعده، أما لو أنه خرج منه الخارج بعد تعميم البدن، كأن يكون مثلاً: عمم بدنه بالماء وقبل أن يغسل رجليه خرج منه الريح أو بال، فإنه في هذه الحالة يعتبر منتقضاً لوضوئه، وأما غسل الجنابة فلا يؤثر فيه الحدث الأصغر.
أما لو خرج منه مني فعلى حالتين: إما أن يكون فضلة مني سابقة، كأن يكون مثلاً: خرج منه المني وبقي شيء في المجاري لم يقوَ خروجه إلا عند برود جسده، فلما برد جسده بالماء قويت القوة الدافعة على إخراج ما تم، فخرجت فضلة المني الأول على شكل قطرات فإن هذه تنقض الوضوء ولا تنقض الغسل -على القول بأن خروج المني ناقض للوضوء- وبناءً على ذلك: فإن هذا المني يعتبر لاحقاً للمني الأول، والتابع تابع، لكن لو أن هذا المني كان منياً مستأنفاً فحينئذٍ يلزمه أن يعيد غسله من الجنابة، ولا يصح منه إلا بعد أن يعمم بدنه بالماء، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## همام العرب

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> قال الشيخ الشنقيطي في شرح الزاد (الدرس / 17) ما مفاده إن خرج المني من جماع أو من احتلام ثم تبقى قطرات فيغتسل الرجل، وبعد أن يغتسل إذا بهذه القطرات أو فضلة المني قد نزلت ولو دفقاً، فهل العبرة بالسابق الذي هو الأصل أم العبرة باللاحق؟ 
> إن قلتَ: العبرة بالسابق، فإن هذا اللاحق لا يؤثر في إيجاب الغسل، ولذلك قال: التابع تابع، فيعتبر تابعاً لما قبله. 
> وإن قلنا: إن العبرة باللاحق؛ فحينئذٍ يجب عليه أن يعيد غسله؛ لأن الحكم مترتب على اللاحق لا على السابق، والصحيح: أن العبرة بالسابق، وأنه إذا اغتسل للأول فلا يجب عليه إعادة الغسل لفضلة المني الباقية التي خرجت بعد غسله، وهو اختيار طائفة، وهو مذهب الحنابلة والمالكية ومن وافقهم. انتهى كلامه.
> وسئل في نهاية الدرس (18) من نفس الكتاب: إذا أحدث الشخص أثناء الغسل، هل يعود ويبتدئ من الأول أم يستمر؟ 
> فأجاب: إذا أحدث الإنسان أثناء الغسل فحدثه على ضربين: إذا أحدث حدثاً أصغر فإنه لا يؤثر في غسله من الجنابة، ولكن لا يستبيح به الصلاة إلا إذا عمم بدنه بالماء بعد خروج ذلك الخارج، مثال ذلك: لو أن إنساناً -أثناء اغتساله- بعد أن غسل كفيه وتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة وغسل شقه الأيمن خرج منه ريح أو مس فرجه، فحينئذٍ إذا غسل باقي البدن وعمم -بعد انتهائه من الجزء الأيسر- على سائر البدن وتمضمض واستنشق فإنه يجزئه، ويعتبر تعميم البدن بعد خروج الخارج بمثابة الوضوء بعده، أما لو أنه خرج منه الخارج بعد تعميم البدن، كأن يكون مثلاً: عمم بدنه بالماء وقبل أن يغسل رجليه خرج منه الريح أو بال، فإنه في هذه الحالة يعتبر منتقضاً لوضوئه، وأما غسل الجنابة فلا يؤثر فيه الحدث الأصغر.
> أما لو خرج منه مني فعلى حالتين: إما أن يكون فضلة مني سابقة، كأن يكون مثلاً: خرج منه المني وبقي شيء في المجاري لم يقوَ خروجه إلا عند برود جسده، فلما برد جسده بالماء قويت القوة الدافعة على إخراج ما تم، فخرجت فضلة المني الأول على شكل قطرات فإن هذه تنقض الوضوء ولا تنقض الغسل -على القول بأن خروج المني ناقض للوضوء- وبناءً على ذلك: فإن هذا المني يعتبر لاحقاً للمني الأول، والتابع تابع، لكن لو أن هذا المني كان منياً مستأنفاً فحينئذٍ يلزمه أن يعيد غسله من الجنابة، ولا يصح منه إلا بعد أن يعمم بدنه بالماء، والله تعالى أعلم.


حفظك ربي ووقاك عذاب السموم

----------


## ابو عبادة

اختلف الفقهاء في إيجاب الغسل في حالة خروج المني بعد الاغتسال :
والصحيح في هذا قول الحنابلة : أنه إذا خرج بلا شهوة فلا يجب الغسل لأنه بقية المني  الأول , وإن خرج بشهوة وجب الغسل لأنه بذلك يكون غير المني الأول خرج بشهوة جديدة . 
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : "فأما إن احتلم أو جامع فأمنى ثم اغتسل , ثم خرج منه مني  , فالمشهور عن أحمد أنه لا غسل عليه , قال الخلال : تواترت الروايات عن أبي عبد  الله ـ أي الإمام أحمد ـ , أنه ليس عليه إلا الوضوء . وروي ذلك عن علي وابن عباس  وعطاء والزهري ومالك والليث والثوري وإسحاق , وقال سعيد بن جبير : لا غسل عليه إلا  من شهوة..." انتهى من "المغني" 1/128 باختصار .
وانظر : "الإنصاف" (1/232) و "كشاف القناع" (1/141) .
ودليل ذلك :
1- روى سعيد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه سئل عن الجنب يخرج منه الشيء بعد الغسل ؟  فقال : يتوضأ , وكذا ذكره الإمام أحمد عن علي .
2- ولأنه مني واحد فأوجب غسلا واحدا , كما لو خرج دفقة واحدة .
3- ولأنه خارج لغير شهوة أشبه الخارج لبرد , وبه علَّلَ الإمام أحمد حيث قال : لأن  الشهوة ماضية , وإنما هو حدث أرجو أن يجزئه الوضوء " . انتهى من "كشف  القناع" (1/142) . 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ( قوله : " فإن خرج بعده لم يُعِده " أي : إذا  اغتسل لهذا الذي انتقل ثم خرج مع الحركة ، فإنه لا يعيد الغسل . والدليل : 
1- أن السبب واحد ، فلا يوجب غسلين . 
2- أنه إذا خرج بعد ذلك خرج بلا لذة ، ولا يجب الغسل إلا إذا خرج بلذة . 
لكن لو خرج مني جديد لشهوة طارئة فإنه يجب عليه الغسل بهذا السبب الثاني)  انتهى من "الشرح الممتع" (1/281) . 
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين عن هذا السائل الذي يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة فأجاب : 
"هذا السائل الذي يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة إذا لم يكن هناك شهوة جديدة أوجبت  خروجه فإنه بقية ما كان من الجنابة الأولى ، فلا يجب عليه الغسل منه ، وإنما عليه  أن يغسله ويغسل ما أصابه ويُعيد الوضوء فقط " انتهى . فتاوى ابن عثيمين  (11/222) .
وهو اختيار علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء حيث قالوا : " يكفي من اغتسل من الجنابة  ثم خرج منه مني بعد الغسل غسله ذلك , ولا يلزمه إعادة الغسل , وإنما يجب عليه  الاستنجاء والوضوء " انتهى . 
عبد العزيز بن باز ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد الله بن غديان .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (5/325) .
	  	الإسلام سؤال وجواب

سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين عن  هذا السائل الذي      يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة فأجاب :  هذا السائل الذي يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة إذا      لم يكن هناك شهوة جديدة أوجبت خروجه فإنه بقية ما كان من الجنابة الأولى ، فلا      يجب عليه الغسل منه ، وإنما عليه أن يغسله ويغسل ما أصابه ويُعيد الوضوء فقط      .  فتاوى ابن عثيمين11/222 .  وفي شرح عبارة زاد المستقنع : ( فإن خرج بعده لم      يُعِدهُ )  قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : أي إذا اغتسل      لهذا الذي انتقل ( أي المني) ثم خرج مع الحركة فإنه لا يعيد الغسل ، والدليل      :  أن السبب واحد ، فلا يوجب غُسلين .  أنه إذا خرج بعد ذلك خرج بلا لذّة ، ولا يجب الغسل      إلا إذا خرج بلذّة  انظر الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين 1/281 .  والله أعلم  
	  	الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

رفعا للفائدة
وهنا موضوع متعلق بالمسألة
http://majles.alukah.net/t98077/

----------


## أبوالدحداج

من اغتسل من الجنابة وخرج منه شيء من المني هل يجب عليه إعادة الغسل؟
سائلة تقول: إذا اغتسلت من الجنابة وانتهيت يخرج مني شيء من المني، هل يجب علي إعادة الغسل؟


لا يجب عليك إعادة الغسل ما دام حصل الغسل، فهذا المني لا قيمة له؛ لأنه خرج بدون شهوة، وحكمه حكم البول يوجب الاستنجاء والوضوء، أما الغسل الواجب فقد أديته، وهكذا الرجل لو اغتسل ثم خرج منه مني بعد ذلك، فهذا كالبول لا يوجب الغسل ما دام ناشئاً عن الجماع السابق. أما إن خرج عن شهوة جديدة بسبب ملامسة أو تقبيل، أو نحو ذلك من أسباب إثارة الشهوة، فهذا مني جديد يوجب الغسل.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/fatawa/2319

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



			
				ودليل ذلك :
1- روى سعيد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه سئل عن الجنب يخرج منه الشيء بعد الغسل ؟  فقال : يتوضأ
			
		

هذا الأثر رواه روى ابن أبي شيبة حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمٌ، عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ، عَنْ حِبَّانَ الْحَوفِيِّ، عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: يَتَوَضَّأُ
وفيه تصحيف في اسم (حبان الحوفي ) والصحيح هو 
 حيان الجوفي 
وثقه يحيى وابن حبان , ولم يخرج له أحد من أصحاب الكتب الستة الا ابن ماجة حديثا واحدا ضعيفا منقطعا 
وهشيم تثقة لكنه مشهور بالتدليس وقد عنعن 





			
				وكذا ذكره الإمام أحمد عن علي .
			
		

والسند اليه ضعيف 
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا شَرِيكٌ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ، عَنِ الْحَارِثِ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ، قَالَ: يَتَوَضَّأُ))
والحارث ضعيف وأبو اسحاق مدلس 




			
				ولا يلزمه إعادة الغسل , وإنما يجب عليه  الاستنجاء والوضوء " انتهى .
			
		

ايجاب ذلك يحتاج ال دليل , فان كان القياس على البول , فهو مع الفارق لأن المني طاهر خلافا للمالكية 
ولا يلحق بالمذي لاختلاف الحكم المناط بخروج كل واحد منهما 
*

----------

